# In-Bound Link Value --- for rank sake.



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hey everyone, I noticed that a link to your site from an established site where there is some detail content about your site, this in-bound link has good value with users and bots/SE-ranks.

better than i thought it did.

i think link pages no longer carry much value though.

any thoughts ?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> hey everyone, I noticed that a link to your site from an established site where there is some detail content about your site, this in-bound link has good value with users and bots/SE-ranks.
> 
> better than i thought it did.
> 
> ...


I agree. People are a lot more likely to visit a site if they know what to expect, such as an article in a blog that includes pics of your product, prices, and other info.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Link pages are still valuable. Of course not as valuable as a page that has all of your key words mentioned that links to you. 

Google looks at the pages that you get links from. It sees what the content is like. If every link you get in, is from a page that mentions your key words, than it is better than just having links. Just having links may get you a high google page rank, but probably will not get you listed high in search results.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> Just having links may get you a high google page rank, but probably will not get you listed high in search results.


that is true.

SE Rank top Search results is different from the term "PR" (page rank/value).


----------

